# Need a recommendation for this weekend



## VisionCasting (Aug 12, 2011)

After plenty of 'livingroom camping' trials I am finally going to try the first official outdoor overnight camping trip with my 3y/o son on Saturday.  

Looking for a drive-in, primitive site in the N.GA mountains near a creak/stream.  Something with plenty of shade cover.  Preferably near the Helen/Vogel areas.  A WMA or something like that; nothing crowded.

Recommendations?


----------



## Mud Minnow (Aug 12, 2011)

We're staying at Yonah Mtn. campground labor day weekend. They got a web site and it looks pretty nice. I've never stayed there before. It's only about 3.5 miles from helen. Check it out.


----------



## reaton67 (Aug 12, 2011)

Lake Winfield Scott, lake with a beach. site #7 has a small creek running behind it. no running water or electricty but has water available in a few locations


----------



## Longstreet1 (Aug 12, 2011)

Coopers Creek is up that way


----------



## stu454 (Aug 13, 2011)

There are several great spots off of Corbin Creek Road in the Swallow Creek WMA.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Aug 14, 2011)

wildcat creek= rock slide for kids+fishing


----------



## noslofivoh (Aug 31, 2011)

Where exactly is wildcat creek? I may have to look into this.


----------



## stu454 (Sep 1, 2011)

noslofivoh said:


> Where exactly is wildcat creek? I may have to look into this.



The two organized campgrounds are off of forest service road 26-1.  The turn is south of the Lake Burton Fish Hatchery on GA 197.  On the map below, US 441 south of Tallulah Falls is on the right.  US 76 between Clayton and Hiawassee is near the top.  Wildcat 1 and 2 are to the left of GA 197.

I haven't been there, but it sounds great.  I may check it out in a few weeks.  We might take the boy up there next Spring when he turns 3.  He might like playing in the creek.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Sep 2, 2011)

I remember going when i was little, it was nice, good fishing, swimming, i know there was some storm damage, don't know how severe, but i am planning on going in a few weeks. You can also find info on the Chattahoochee national forest website


----------

